# Does anyone have the Square Perfect sp3500..



## MaggieR. (Apr 15, 2008)

if so, can you post any shots taken with this lighting kit? I just got mine and I'm still learning to use it. 

Thanks,
MaggieR.


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 15, 2008)

Maggie, to ask for a picture not based on a camera, but a lighting kit is not going to help you very much.  If 2 people have the same kit, and lighting placement is different a 1/2 inch from each other, results will be different.

Visit www.strobist.com and/or pick yourself up a book on studio lighting for best results.


----------



## MaggieR. (Apr 15, 2008)

Jerry,
You do have a point there.  I guess what I'm looking for is if people are happy with the kit.


----------



## crystal_lynn (Apr 16, 2008)

I have this kit and it seems good.  I am still experimenting though.  The only thing I can think of to help you is to remember to discharge the strobes when changing the power settings.


----------



## KEB_Photo (Sep 10, 2009)

I have heard conflicting ideas about these kits being cheaply made and that they are fantastic for people just starting out. What do you think about them?


----------



## Rockfish (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello,

I just bought this kit and as a complete novice I see this as an inexpensive way to check lighting out and see how I'll use it, etc.  I can trade up later, but I'd rather not buy hi-end to start...so, here I am with this stuff.  The lights appear to be reasonably solid quality, nothing special but serviceable for experimentation.  But the documentation is virtually non-existent.  So here's my question -- the kit has three lights and a remote control to hook to the camera.  There are also lots of long sync cords.  So with the remote receiver attached to the sync cord port on one light, and the transmitter in my camera's hot shoe, how do I flash the other lights??  There's no other place for a cord.  I am baffled.  Anyone know the undoubtedly obvious answer to this?

Cheers.


----------

